
Ask HN: Business or non-profit approach? Please advise - windyfly
I&#x27;m always concerned about all those terms and conditions, privacy policies, user agreements that we consent but never read.<p>The problem nested is bigger than it appears. People are trying to build legal term marketplace, or protesting policy changes. But both approaches are not appealing enough to become mainstream.<p>With some thought invested in this topic, I&#x27;ve came up with a general plot towards a solution.<p>- Business approach: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;social-contract.domij.info
- Non-profit approach:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;changetoc.org<p>It could become a sustainable business, but the possibility of a central authority being in charge of a social credit system kind of scare me.<p>I&#x27;d love to share and encourage the ones who care about credibility based on social contracts in the future to join the discussion and improve the MVP together.<p>Best wishes,
======
windyfly
The links, \- Non-profit approach:
[http://changetoc.org](http://changetoc.org) \- Business approach:
[http://social-contract.domij.info](http://social-contract.domij.info)

Twitter Trend, #changeTOC:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/changeTOC?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/changeTOC?src=hash)

